

Founders Are Not Heroes. Let’s Get Back To Work. - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/29/founders-are-not-heroes-lets-get-back-to-work

======
smashing
Thanks for the link. It inspired me to add to my /etc/hosts file: 127.0.0.1
techcrunch.com www.techcrunch.com

I can't remember the last time I read something useful or interesting from
that site, but if others get good PR, freelance work, or gain some insight,
then good for them.

~~~
rocky1138
OT: Wow. That's such a great way to avoid website links you don't want to
visit. I never thought of that! Thanks!

